

Ask HN: What Would You Study if You Could Redo College - jdr27

Hi everyone, this is my first post on HN, but I've been reading for a couple of years now. I'm entering my senior year of high school and have been thinking a lot about colleges and what I want to study. I've always enjoyed math and science so I figure I'll probably end up in some sort of engineering career. Additionally, I've been teaching myself Python and really enjoying it; I try to read programming books and write programs for an hour or two each day.<p>I'm wondering what you all would major in if you had the chance to redo college knowing what you know now. I'd also like to know what your opinion is of CS as a major. Is a CS degree useful for learning to write code better, or does it make more sense to focus on some other engineering field and learn to program on your own to be more well rounded? I'm a little worried that getting a CS degree would give me less options than, say getting a mechanical or electrical engineering degree and learning to program on the side.<p>Thanks for reading
======
YuriNiyazov
I did CS and Philosophy in college. If I did it over, I'd spend more time on
Math.

